# lighting



## Fishy mama (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi again! I just introduced myself on the introduction thread. I'm here now looking for information about aquarium lighting. 

I purchased a used 56 gallon aquarium setup that came with a JBJ Coralife light. The fixture has three fans, one 65 watt white bulb and one 65 watt 50/50 bulb, everything works. I don't really like the noise of the fans or the look of the fixture when it's up on the legs that keep it off the glass. Personally, I also think it's a bit much for my needs. I took the florescent fixture off the 29 gallon I just took down and am using that for now. I'm thinking I should sell the Coralife and get something different, or figure out how to use the Coralife without the stand (I asked at a LFS and was told that with 2x65 watt bulbs I might crack the glass if I used it without the stand. That didn't sound like a viable option.) So, I'm looking for advice on lighting. BTW, I have some live plants that grew just fine in the 29 gallon with a standard florescent light fixture, and freshwater tropical fish. Because this tank is so much deeper, I am conderned about the plants getting enough light. 

I like the idea of an LED fixture, but was told that their not currently very reliable (LEDs stop working). What are some lighting options that you use that you like?

1 jellybean parrot
1 scarlet rainbow fish
2 emerald rainbow fish
2 bosemani rainbow fish
2 pitbull plecos
1 rainbow shark
1 purple spot gudgeon


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

LEDs are the best but they are very expensive and would be nothing but overkill. I have some of the good ones (Ecoxotic and AI) and havent had any problems. Also JBJ and Coralife are different companies. Sounds like you have Compact Fluorescents. If I was you I would just switch to T-5s. Their more efficient than compact fluorescents, thus most fixtures dont need fans (heat=inefficiency). The lights you have though will meet your lighting needs if you get used to the fan or w/e.


----------



## Fishy mama (Apr 7, 2011)

You're so right on the different companies. The fixture is JBJ, and the bulbs are Coralife. I don't know why I combined them that way. Also, I was thinking of LED in terms of energy efficiency and not considering the overkill factor.

Can I replace the bulbs on the JBJ with T5? If I can do that could I also safely get away with using the fixture without the legs that hold it away from the glass? That would give it a low profile look. Or am I better off trying to sell this fixture and get something all together different?


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

No T-5 is a whole different kind of bulb. Either way I dont see why you couldnt put the one you have closer to the aquarium. It will warm your aquarium up though, so be prepared for that, and it might be a problem. 

If you can though T-5s are the way to go, the ballasts will last longer and are much more easily replaceable and affordable. Once the CF's you have go out (other than bulbs, but those are pretty expensive too) you pretty much just need to get a new fixture. With most T-5s you wont have to deal with the fans either, not to mention many of the other advances in the newer T-5 fixtures them selfs. Like check out the Aquatic Life fixtures, I love those dam things they make life easy, and are just plain nice. O and T-5 bulbs are cheaper and will last longer. 

Like I said though what you have now will work.


----------

